# Fishing King NRW Erfahrungsbericht + Prüfung



## Peterra (18. Juni 2018)

Guten Abend Anglerboardies,
ich wollte euch, aber vorallem den Leuten die diesen Weg noch bestreiten möchten, meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Den "Angelschein" wollte ich schon lange haben, aber aus beruflichen Gründen ist es mir einfach nicht möglich gewesen an den konventionellen Kursen teilzunehmen, da schlicht die Zeit fehlte. Aus diesem Grund lag mein "Projekt Angelschein" sehr sehr lange auf Eis. Eines Tages packte mich aber wieder das Verlangen endlich angeln zu gehen und ich informierte mich über das Internet welche Möglichkeit es für so eingespannte Leute wie mich gibt. In Zeiten der Digitalisierung sollte es doch möglich sein etwas zu finden und so kam es dann auch.
Fishing King. 
Da ich ein sehr skeptischer Mensch bin, habe ich alles hinterfragt und geprüft ob es in NRW möglich ist die Prüfung auch ohne den Vorbereitungskurs im Verein zu machen. Laut Internet war dies möglich und ich entschloss mich bei Fishing King anzumelden.
Die Anmeldung fällt dem heutigen Internetnutzer sehr einfach. Aber nun zum Wesentlichen. 
Sind die Fragen dort die gleichen wie in der Prüfung? Ja
Sind die Ruten die gleichen in der Prüfung? Ja
Hat es mir was gebracht? Ich hatte das Glück die Fischbildkarten von einem Bekannten zu bekommen, welche ich auch nutzte, da mir persönlich bei Fishing King irgendwie dieses multiple choice nicht zusagte. (Wie gesagt es ist bei mir so und kann natürlich anderen mehr zusagen). Loben muss ich die Videos die dort zur Verfügung gestellt werden, von denen ich am meisten lernte. Stumpfes auswendig lernen funktioniert natürlich auch, aber das erleichtert die Sache ungemein.
Am 8.6.18 sollte nun also die Prüfung in Duisburg sein. Ich hatte einen schönen Anreiseweg von mehreren Stunden, da ich davor noch in einem anderen Bundesland arbeitete. Mir ging es an diesem Tag auch krankheitsbedingt relativ bescheiden. Kopfschmerzen usw. aber absagen geht nicht... keine Zeit auf den Schein zu warten, denn man will ja ans Wasser. 
Pünktlich angekommen warteten schon einige Prüflinge auf den Einlass. Nachdem wir alle brav den Betrag von 50€ bezahlten, warteten wir wieder etwa 30 Minuten. Als wir alle an den uns zugewiesenen Plätzen hingesetzt haben, wurde uns noch einmal der Ablauf der Prüfung erklärt (dank Fishing King kennt man das Prozedere schon vorher). Die Prüfungsbögen lagen schon an unseren Plätzen und wir bekamen noch einen Zettel auf denen wir die Antworten ankreuzen mussten. Damit waren wir alle ziemlich schnell fertig und wer fertig war musste den Raum verlassen und wieder warten. Nach einer Zigarette waren dann aber alle fertig und so wie ich das verstanden habe, haben auch alle die Theorie bestanden. Jetzt ging es in die nächste Runde. 
Der praktische Teil.
Ich gehörte zum ersten Dreiertrupp der wieder in den Raum geführt wurde (wer den Test als erstes abgibt, kommt als erstes dran). Wo vorher noch die Testbögen lagen, waren nun Ruten, Rollen und weiteres Zubehör. An den Plätzen wo wir uns nun den, übrigens recht netten, Prüfern gegenübersaßen lagen in der Mitte die 6 Fischkarten welche uns, nach einer kurzen Erläuterung (die erste Antwort gilt) auch nacheinander aufgezeigt wurden. Gesagt - getan. Alle Richtig und man erfährt es auch sofort, ob dieser Teil bestanden ist und es folgte sofort der Rutenbau. Ich bekam die Barschrute und schnell legte ich alle Teile auf den Prüfungstisch. Zu meiner Überraschung wurde die Rute nur kurz beäugt und ich sollte einen Knoten binden, was ich tat. Der Knoten war in Ordnung und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich mir die Rute noch mal genau anschauen sollte, was mich persönlich ja doch verunsicherte. Mir fiel kein Fehler auf und ich habe es bei der Zusammenstellung gelassen...
Der Prüfer kam nun ein weiteres mal zum Tisch und schaute kurz drüber (wohl ein geschulter Blick) und schüttelte mir die Hand zur bestandenen Prüfung.
Hat mir nun Fishing King etwas gebracht? Ja

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Einblick verschaffen, wie nun so eine Prüfung läuft. Falls Fragen auftauchen oder etwas unklar sein sollte, beantworte ich sie gerne. Ihr seid ein tolles Forum und ich lese schon seit längeren heimlich mit und wollte nun auch etwas beitragen.


----------



## Bobster (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW Erfahrungsbericht + Prüfung*

Na denn Petri Heil und Glückwunsch zu bestandener Prüfung.

 ...und für mich, der seine Prüfung 1972 abgelegt hat
 wäre es heute sicherlich eine Herausforderung :q
 ...und das alles per ääähhhhh Internet.

 Wahnsinn - was es alles gibt heute :q


----------



## bigpit12 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW Erfahrungsbericht + Prüfung*

Netter Werbetext .......


----------

